# Best year for gaming?



## Yagura (Oct 26, 2013)

Over the last two decades or so, which year do believe had the best lineup of games across all platforms?


----------



## Itachі (Oct 26, 2013)

It's just too hard to decide for me.

I enjoyed 99-2004 however.

With MGS 2/3, Gta Vice city, Max Payne, Half life 2.

You name it.

I can't pick one year.

What's yours?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 26, 2013)

Its 1998. 

It will ALWAYS be 1998.


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2013)

Them nostalgia goggles need to come off, 2011 stomps.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I think 2011 is probably the best year in gaming in the past 2 decades, at least off the top of my head.
> 
> Notable titles.
> -snip-


And "To the Moon". :33


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 26, 2013)

Stunna said:


> And "To the Moon". :33



Believe it or not, To the Moon was the first game I thought of since I just bought it on Gog. Must have forgot about it when I was searching for what other games came out that year.


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2013)

1998 is always remembered fondly for all the wrong reasons I feel. Many only praise the year because it was the beginning of what gaming is now and also the beginning of many now beloved franchises. While 2011 on the other hand is filled with games which are so amazing, technologically pushed the systems in almost every area and every genre had an excellent title.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 26, 2013)

Vault said:


> 1998 is always remembered fondly for all the wrong reasons I feel. Many only praise the year because it was the beginning of what gaming is now and also the beginning of many now beloved franchises. While 2011 on the other hand is filled with games which are so amazing, technologically pushed the systems in almost every area and every genre had an excellent title.




1998's praise is the result of console gamers finally using internet forums, and then someone asking "hey, what was the best year in gaming". So they naturally chose a year that was still modern to them, but had a few years to age to give it the whole influential  and nostalgic outlook as well. 

Not to mention pre internet era, games were not picked apart and criticized like they are today.

 In other words, 98 is just the easy and canon choice.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 26, 2013)

what the fuck happened in 98


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 26, 2013)

Badalight said:


> what the fuck happened in 98





Ocarina of Time, Starcraft, MGS and Pokemon came out - so it was a year that sparked a lot of fan boys .

It did have a lot of other good games like Panzer Dragoon Saga, but no one ever cares to acknowledge those games.


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2013)

Thief also, unreal  but you are right no-one cares.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 26, 2013)

and don't forget Half-Life

but yeah, I think 2011 is the strongest. 2007 is also highly regarded


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 26, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> and don't forget Half-Life



Half-Life and Starcraft are the games console gamers throw out to make it seem like their taste is more diverse than it is.

I really do feel like MGS and OOT are the driving forces behind 98 hype. Half-Life is probably mentioned 3rd from that year, but I feel like a lot of gamers just mention HL just so they can be like "see? not only was console gaming great, but PC gaming was great". Then some mother fucker remembers Pokemon came out that year  in the West and people start jizzing themselves .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2013)

> Half-Life and Starcraft are the games console gamers throw out to make it seem like their taste is more diverse than it is.



I'm sorry, what?

2 PC games that received rudimentary, irrelevant console ports years after their original release are examples that console players use?

I must be higher than i think.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm sorry, what?
> 
> 2 PC games that received rudimentary, irrelevant console ports year later after their original release are examples that console players use?
> 
> I must be higher than i think.



I'm implying that they likely did not care or play those games, but merely reference them to hide their fanboyism for the 2 or 3 games they really did care about.

Yes, you are high.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2013)

Everyone knows the year is really 93


----------



## Furious George (Oct 26, 2013)

lol, VbD being a hipster and encouraging others to do the same. If too many people say its the best than its not the best, yada yada yada. 

Nevermind that apart from Portal 2 and Skyrim, 2011 was kind of just another year.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 26, 2013)

Dark Souls is enough for 2011.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 26, 2013)

Its a great game. Nothing less, but definitely nothing more.

Might as well say 2012 is the best year because "I really liked Dishonered".


----------



## Badalight (Oct 26, 2013)

One of my favorite games of all time.

Good enough for me


----------



## Cromer (Oct 26, 2013)

Whatever year Age of Empires 2 came out :ho


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 26, 2013)

2006. 

PS2 had it's massive Library back then. 

This isn't nostalgia speaking either I only like a handful of titles from this gen, I'm actually sick of action based games now lol and I'm certainly sick of FPS I haven't bothered picking up another FPS since Quake 3. 

Even the excitement I had for the Assassins Creeds that came out and a few other titles that excitement never matched finding out about sequels of PS2 games.  

There just seems to be fewer good games than there were especially cause stupid ass companies keep ruining some of the best franchises I'M LOOKING AT YOU CAPCOM! 

Then it was even more disappointing when only more sequels of FF13 came out and no versus 13 <.< and then no Kingdom Hearts 3 either.   

Don't get me wrong I love Skyrim... but not vanilla, I can't stand to play it honestly without 200 mods on top of it. I really hated the character creator where you basically had 4 options. 

Play as a giant male brute, play as a scrawny old female witch, play as a sunken cheeked pointy chinned female elf or play as a sunken cheeked pointy chinned male elf. 

Then of course there's the glitches and the overdone ambient lighting. While this character is lore breaking I can't even play without enhancing the character editor and overall graphics, MOSTLY because of the lighting, lighting is very important to me.



I'm way more excited for this next gen. Hopefully there's a little more variety in the good games.


----------



## Justice (Oct 26, 2013)

I say 2011.


----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 27, 2013)

I'll vote for 1998 because the best video game of all time was released then. 

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 27, 2013)

2011 because of Arkham City and Skyrim.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't know about best year, but probably the single best season.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2013)

I've always felt 1998 was great but yeah mad overrated, I definitely liked 2004 more.  I think I prefer it over 2011 but that's also a great year


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 1, 2013)

Eh, 1998 was a great year and all, but nostalgia aside, I don't think it was the absolute best.
Among the most recent years of gaming, 2011 fucking stomps. It literally makes all of the years surrounding it look like shit. Hell, 2011 essentially MADE the current-gen wishlist Just look at the selection of games.

Fucking *Minecraft*
LittleBigPlanet 2
Killzone 3
Infamous 2
Gears of War 3
Dark Souls
Battlefield 3
Batman: Arkham City
Dead Space 2
Crysis 2
Portal 2
LA Noire
Catherine
Deus Ex
Saints Row The Third
FIFA 12
NBA 2K12
Rayman Origins 

And let's not forget the Big Three (which I assign that title because they all came out within weeks of one 
another (all in the month of November) and were almost instantly met with critical acclaim.

Skyrim
Uncharted 3
Skyward Sword

With less than half of those games up there, 2011 would still be considered an excellent year. To be honest, it isn't even a question if we're talking in terms of pure catalog. It was almost undoubtedly a tour de force year for gaming.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 2, 2013)

2005 dished out a couple of my favorite games so I'll go with that.

I had an absolute blast that year.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll go with 1997.  You had Final Fantasy VII, Goldeneye, Castlevania: Symphony of the Night, Star Fox, Mario Kart, Tekken 3, Final Fantasy Tactics, Grand Theft Auto, and Gran Turismo.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 4, 2013)

1997 is mad underrated

I think 2011 is a bit overrated now that I think on it, I didn't think a lot of those games were great, they were very good but I mean eh


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2013)

One year that's also gets a lot of praise and you can definitely make a case for it is 2007. A lot of prominent franchises started there: Mass Effect, Bioshock, Uncharted, Assassin's Creed, Super Mario Galaxy, Portal

The graphical juggernaut Crysis, which is still a benchmark today came out that year. Then there's the Orange Box too. Halo 3 too. Stalker.

And of course there's CoD4:Modern Warfare ...


----------



## Byrd (Nov 7, 2013)

1998 due to 

Xenogears
Parasite Eve
*Metal Gear Solid*
Suikoden II
Zelda
Spyro Year of the Dragon
Resident Evil 2

How does this not stomp


----------



## Sanji (Nov 7, 2013)

2007 or 2011.

So many good games....


----------

